# Blue colorant



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know of a blue that stays true? Also looking for a teal. Or, is there a soap recipe that does better in keeping blue from changing to pinK?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use oxides and ultra-marines and have never had a problem. You can mix them for the shade you want in a little water before adding to your soap mix. I add color well before trace or sometimes with the oils, but you get a better idea of the shade of your soap if you add it towards the end. Be aware of your scents, they can alter any kind of color. Buy 2 ozs of 4 or five colors, pretty much your primaries though the pink is nice. Micas will react in a similar fashion to the ultra-marines and oxides. It is personal preference as to which you use or like me you use both.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

UM blue and micas work well for me. If you are having color changes, then what you are using is not soap stable and it won't matter what the recipe is. If you got micas from The Conservatorie, a bunch of their blues have ferric ferrocyanide, which is not soap stable. If you click on a particular color, it doesn't say...you have to go look at that Info Chart that they mention on all the individual color pages.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Haven't soaped it yet, but Shamrock Green from the Conservatorie looks tealish to me The picture has Luster Blue from the Conservatorie...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's gorgeous, Jennifer!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful Jennifer


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks 

I just got a newsletter with a colorant sale. Haven't tried them but I am tempted...
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/free-colorant-promotion.html


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Just got 28 samples from the Conservatory. All Micas, gorgeous colors, made a mistake of using all milk instead of water/lye mix. the blue turned green, but the Peach turned bright orange , a pink looked like blueberries mixed with yogurt, but that may have been the milk. Will keep testing. My only complaint is that they don;t go far, but I will use them on the tops. I ordered some ultramarines and oxides from WSW


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful soap, Jennifer!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Dorit said:


> Just got 28 samples from the Conservatory. All Micas, gorgeous colors, made a mistake of using all milk instead of water/lye mix. the blue turned green, but the Peach turned bright orange , a pink looked like blueberries mixed with yogurt, but that may have been the milk. Will keep testing. My only complaint is that they don;t go far, but I will use them on the tops. I ordered some ultramarines and oxides from WSW


 I use 100% gm. If I don't use enough (mica), then my colors aren't true (I have made a lot of brown lavender soap). Every color varies, and I have gone overboard and had colored lather. Also, like Stacey said, check the ingredient list and avoid certain micas with certain ingredients.

Thanks Cindy


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I like brighter colors than natural ingredients. I plan to go to an International Food Store to look for spices, their prices are dirt cheap. Nothing over $5 for lb of spices, except Saffron, they keep that behind the counter. So try that if there is one near you. (Indian stores are best)


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, Dorit, you are right. You will not get bright colors using natural colorants. They tend to be muted, but can still be very pretty. It just depends on how/where/what you want to do from a business/marketing aspect.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll try to get it on my site Sunday... but I use an Ultramarine Blue from Peaks that stays blue. Oh wait I think it is in my peppermint... on my blog.

It is swirled here... in Purely Peppermint, but in my Moonlight Serenade it is all blue with a darker blue swirl... I have the picture just had no time to load today.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Lynn, that is a lovely soap, the blue is so nice.
Jennifer, I love the micas but they are so expensive and don't go far. The blues have turned some form of green, but that may be because my soap is sort of yellow (dont know if its my temps or the goat milk or the scents) I love the gold its like glitter, the peach turns orange. When first out of the pot the colors dont look as nice as they do after they set up. I may just put bright colors on hold until I learn to get my soap right. I really hate messing with fragrances, I'm into colors, but I know that the first thing EVERYONE does is hold it up to their noses. So I am testing many to settle on 5 that work well.
BTW I found a site that tells how to use natural herbs and spices and clays so they dont come out scratchy, mix them into the lye water and filter through a coffee filter. Its suppposed to leach out the good stuff and burn off the hard remains.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

That soap is peppermint eo and a bit over 50% goats milk just for perspective... 

I love the micas too, but 2 of my favorites are gone.  So I am revamping a bit. 

You're right... of your soap is coming out really yellow that will affect the colors...


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I unmolded the soap that I made with micas on top and bottom, not what I planned for but never the less nice.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> I unmolded the soap that I made with micas on top and bottom, not what I planned for but never the less nice.


Great. And the pic?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

can't figure out how to upload pic, but its on page 2 of my web site, doritpittman.com The site is a work in progress so there are few descriptions and not sure if text will remain....


----------

